# 500 student dependent visa processing time



## PrinceMonga (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey, I am Prince Monga from punjab n i have applied for student dependent visa in november 2017and still waiting for my visa.Is there anyone else who applied for the same class n waiting for the or any who recently got student dependent visa.Please let me know to the time it took for the complete process.


----------



## vinitmishra12 (Feb 13, 2018)

i have applied in september, no response yet.


----------



## PrinceMonga (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey , You got your medical or not.A friend of mine who applied in sept. Got medical last week.


----------



## vinitmishra12 (Feb 13, 2018)

yes my medical is cleared.. and current status shows 25 to 46 days of estimated time for getting decision.. what is your status for file ?


----------



## PrinceMonga (Feb 10, 2018)

Mine current status is also showing 25- 45 days,m still waiting for my medical .


----------



## PrinceMonga (Feb 10, 2018)

Please give your mail id or contact me on [email protected].
So we can communicate n help each other.this waiting time is the worst.


----------



## SumanS (Mar 17, 2018)

I applied on October 11th 2017.. still awaited 😐. Medical done in November and clear


----------



## mon17 (Feb 12, 2018)

PrinceMonga said:


> Hey, I am Prince Monga from punjab n i have applied for student dependent visa in november 2017and still waiting for my visa.Is there anyone else who applied for the same class n waiting for the or any who recently got student dependent visa.Please let me know to the time it took for the complete process.


Hello, did you get the visa approved? I am waiting for my visa extension and my husband's dependent since Jan 2nd.

Also where were you able to check the estimated days? I don't see anything in my immi account.


----------



## akshayhnayak (Apr 26, 2018)

PrinceMonga said:


> Hey, I am Prince Monga from punjab n i have applied for student dependent visa in november 2017and still waiting for my visa.Is there anyone else who applied for the same class n waiting for the or any who recently got student dependent visa.Please let me know to the time it took for the complete process.


Hi Have you got your Visa ?


----------



## sundar3252 (May 4, 2018)

Hi All,earlier i applied for student dependent visa date 25-apr-2018 and along with my medicals ,it shows processing time 26-41 days .May i know how much time will take for this process.


----------



## aashish488 (May 3, 2018)

Hello, did you get the visa approved? I am waiting for my visa extension and my husband's dependent since Jan 2nd.

Also where were you able to check the estimated days? I don't see anything in my immi account.[/QUOTE]

Hy did u get ur visa extended and did u apply for ur dependent on the same application or differently


----------



## pooja1920 (Jul 14, 2018)

hello did you receive your student dependent visa?


----------



## pooja1920 (Jul 14, 2018)

*sundar*



sundar3252 said:


> Hi All,earlier i applied for student dependent visa date 25-apr-2018 and along with my medicals ,it shows processing time 26-41 days .May i know how much time will take for this process.


hello did you receive your student dependent visa?


----------



## pooja1920 (Jul 14, 2018)

*vinit*



vinitmishra12 said:


> yes my medical is cleared.. and current status shows 25 to 46 days of estimated time for getting decision.. what is your status for file ?


hi vinit,
did you receive your student dependent visa?


----------

